# How to: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Assorted Retrofits by MT-V6



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

The following list is a collection of retrofit projects which were done by Forum member *MT-V6* for his Phantom Black 2007 3.2 V6 Coupe.

Each project includes detailed photographs, illustrations, parts and tools lists. Although these mods were done on a pre-facelift Mk2 TT, additional parts and/or coding information for later models has been provided. Click on the title as each project is linked directly to the original post.

While most of the parts for these project can be found on eBay, Amazon or other internet auto parts sites, it's often more convenient to purchase them directly from Audi to ensure you have the correct part that's specific for your model/year. In many cases the prices are actually cheaper by buying directly from Audi rather than from a re-seller and Audi offers a standard warranty for their parts.

*Note - *For some projects, a VCDS is required to change the codes for the specific module(s) which supports the modification. While some code changes can be done with an OBD dongle, (e.g. OBDeleven) these types of OBD devices do not always have the full range of programming capability of a Ross Tech VCDS.

*Section 1 - Interior Mods*

* 1.1 Aux-in with BNS 5.0*
* 1.2 Cruise Control*
* 1.3 LED Ambient Lighting*
* 1.4 LED Dual Boot /Trunk Lights*
* 1.5 LED Vanity Lights*
* 1.6 LED Glovebox Light*
* 1.7 Footwell Lighting*
* 1.8 Door Puddle and Warning Lights*
* 1.9 Auto Headlights, Wipers and Anti-dazzle Mirror*
* 1.10 Installing R8 Aluminium Trimmed Window Switches*
* 1.11 Passenger's Side Door Lock Button*
* 1.12 Door Handle Ambient Lights*
* 1.13 Power Folding Wing Mirror*
* 1.14 Wing Mirror Reverse Curb View *
* 1.15 12-V Power Socket for the Boot/Trunk*
* 1.16 Stripping Down the Seats to the Frame*
* 1.17 Electrically Adjustable Seats*
* 1.18 Stronic Shifter Knob Swap*
*1.19 Retrofit: High Beam Assist (HBA)*

*Section 2 - Exterior Mods*

* 2.1 Front Parking Sensors with OPS (Optical Parking System)*
* 2.2 Rear Parking Sensors with OPS*
* 2.3 Installing R8 Reverse Camera with OPS*
* 2.4 Power Folding Wing Mirrors*
* 2.5 Anti-dazzle Wing Mirrors*
* 2.6 LED Number Plate Lights*

*Section 3 - Bi-Xenon Headlights*

*3.1 Xenon Headlights Part 1 - Wiring, Main Beam Shutters & Coding*
*3.2 Xenon Headlights Part 2 - DRL Headlight Switch*
*3.3 Xenon Headlights Part 3 - Xenon Range Module*
*3.4 Xenon Headlights Part 4 - Suspension Level Sensors*

_*Note* - In order to pass MOT (UK), headlight washers are mandatory for Xenon lights per UNECE Regulation No. 45._

*3.5 Headlight Washers Part 1 - Jets, Hoses, & Reservoir*
*3.6 Headlight Washers Part 2 - Wiring & Coding*

*Section 4 - Additional Resources*

Mechanical diagrams and electrical schematics can be found in the relevant Workshop Manuals -

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs*
*https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829*

Part diagrams and their corresponding part numbers can be found on the parts catalog website 7zap.com. Be sure to select the appropriate region, model, year and engine type for your vehicle -

*Original Catalogs > Audi > Audi TT/TTS*
*https://7zap.com/en/catalog/cars/Audi/b ... 20TT%2FTTS*

.


----------

